# Cloning $



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is a site that will be auctioning off the posibility of having your dog cloned. Dig deep it is expensive. I saw this on the news this morning.

http://www.bestfriendsagain.com/missyplicity/index.html


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry! That is your anwser if you do not get a pup from Bentley! JK. I do hope that Bentley still has it in him. [-o<


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the "info-mercial" that has'nt been made "public" yet for cloning pets! 8-[ :razz: :-$ :-k 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mIY8bTxDsA

What do you think?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

What's interesting is that just like identical twins, there are already differences even in the appearance of the clones just as puppies (note the different markings on the masks and the body). And just like identical twins, since cloning is just twinning, they will not have identical personalities. Epigenetics at work! 

Did anyone here about the woman who paid 150K to get Booger, her dead pit bull, cloned? Like there aren't thousands of other pit bull terriers who desperately need homes that she needed to spend that much. :roll: :roll: :roll: Here's a great letter on the subject:

http://blogs.bestfriends.org/blogs/bestfriends/archive/2008/02/17/on-cloning-your-pit-bull.aspx


----------

